# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Know of any Solo conditioning drills for MMA?

## lookintogetbig

I am 6ft. 3in. 260. I've had a few amature boxing matches. I got my black belt in taekwondo when I was 13 (not bosting just giving some background), so I have a knowledge base. Im just wondering if there any solo training drills that I could do to better my conditioning. Anything that will help my conditioning and technique in any and all disciplines. I really am looking toward a MMA workout. Any comments will help. Thanks.  :Hmmmm:

----------


## RANA

Cross-fit this will totally help with conditioning

----------


## lookintogetbig

whats cross fit

----------


## RANA

Oh this might help.
http://www.crossfit.com/
or just do a google search of "Crossfit"
Good luck

----------


## lookintogetbig

Thanks.

----------


## RANA

Anytime, this is great for explosive strength and conditioning

----------

